

The Little Car That Couldn't - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704300004575095970909247434.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTTopOpinion

======
julius_geezer
Worse than the Trabant? And I've seen pricier cars than the Yugo drip oil onto
the exhaust--no doubt many miles past the test state, to be fair.

